# Is lyft $5000 bonus for 1000 rides in 90 days still active?



## A2bdriver (Dec 15, 2016)

is the bonus still going on and until when?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

A2bdriver said:


> is the bonus still going on and until when?


I don't think they are offering it to Orange County drivers. To do 65 for PDB in the last month is work, 780 if you were just 65 per week X's 12 still need to make 220 additional rides not going to make in the OC just not enough volume. Lyft turns off application after being online 14 hours. Stick with FUBER.


----------



## A2bdriver (Dec 15, 2016)

I will be driving in Los Angeles though if I were to do it


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm currently doing it in Los Angeles, but the last offer I heard was for $2000, 500 rides in 60 days. But don't know if it's still going.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Shelovespets said:


> I'm currently doing it in Los Angeles, but the last offer I heard was for $2000, 500 rides in 60 days. But don't know if it's still going.


How did you do this weekend? Gain some or go backwards?


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Lyfy will nevr pay that, Crooked and shady company will find a way to avoid payment.


----------



## SBest (Jan 5, 2017)

If anyone is aware if this offer is still acitve, please let me know. I am very interested in signing up for this if so!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Stop getting SCAMMED!!!!

Yes, Let-Down-Lyft will let a few ants get the bonus to make people believe it's a real thing, but it's not. Hint, hint. It's going to be slow for the next few months (seasoned drivers know this), and they're just sitting back, laughing, and thinking, "Yea, sure, sign up, Buddy, and good luck with that." Once you fail to reach 1,000 rides, so what! They got what they wanted from you (your sleepless nights and destroyed vehicle). Go. Work. At. McDonalds. You'll make more after taxes.


----------

